# Feet and Hands Always FREEZE!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I try not to be too stationary when the weather's really cold. :wink:

What I found helps is to put rubber/latex gloves on underneath your regular pair of gloves. Even if your gloves get soaked, your hands won't get wet. That will help keep them warmer longer.

As far as my feet, I wear a thick pair of socks and Ariat winter lace-up boots. So far, so good.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have hand & feet warmers, they are little packages that you can put into your gloves and socks (comfortably!) and produce heat... you'll be nice and toasty with those, they last about 6 hours too!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

LOVE this type of question bc I have mastered the cold hands and feet problem!!
*The trick is to keep your core and your legs warm and ALWAYS wear dry clothing and gloves.* You can overheat a little bit and then your body will try to cool down with your hands.
First you need layers, but no MORE than 3, bc it gets too bulky. Natural materials, primarily cotton and wool and most important. Thinsulate works pretty well, but when the temperatures dip below zero they are much less effective.
I would suggest several different pairs of shoes. Surprisingly, I rotate 4 pairs of sneakers during the winter, and I hang my socks in between feeding runs to keep them dry, or I use a new, dry pair. You MUST keep your feet dry to keep them warm. Whatever footwear you use it must breathe, and you need room to wiggle your toes so you can get that pocket of air to heat them up.
I just LOVE my Carthart hooded, lined cotton duck jacket and I use my overalls, too, when it's really cold. I also can add a stretchy hat under my jacket, too. Buy a size larger than you normally wear for extra space.
I often layer either a pair of long underwear pants or even jeans UNDER a pair of sweatpants, and that's usually sufficient.
I do have a pair of lined, leather workgloves, but mostly I wear (DRY AGAIN), cheap, suede workgloves, and they're warm enough when I'm dressed right.
IF you're cold when you're inside, the same thing applies--change your socks bc you've been sweating and your socks are probably damp.


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

If its just chores your doing then I would suggest investing in a very good pair of winter boots with good insulation. You can get regular every day winter boots with insulation meant for different temps (depending on your area) ... I like Baffin products (Artic or Dift series of boots). The investment is worth warm feet and changing to a winter paddock boot to ride in. I use Mountain Horse winter paddock boots with thick/wool socks for riding. 

I suggest layering. I will wear long underwear (top and bottom) and jeans/long sleeve top/hoodie or thick sweater/very heavily insulated winter jacket. Plus scarf. Plus hat. May I also suggest a pair of winter coveralls??? If I did a lot of chores outdoors full-time I would invest in a good pair of winter coveralls. Another investment worth making if your outside for long periods. 

Gloves - I usually wear the Ssg Winter Rancher or SSG 10 Below Winter Glove. These work for me. You could also consider a packing glove meant for freezer use if you can get a pair.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I swear by Muck Boot Co. boots. My feet have never been cold in them, even in below-zero temps. For my hands, I wear wool mittens with hand warmers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Since I found Muck boots, My feet have never been cold since.
My fingers do get really cold, I don't like bulky gloves, so I wear the construction gloves you get at the hardware store. When my hands get really cold I take my gloves off and stick my hand in between the horses rear legs, way up high where it is nice and toasty, warms them right up. The horses have gotten used to me putting my ice cycle hands there.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I work outside all day then do chores. So I feel ya. IMO the best socks are redhead winter socks, I know you can order them online or get them at bass pro. For boots, I wear wolverine 8" boots with a gortex lining and thinsulate. For gloves, I wear leather gortex lined wool insulated gloves that I can't think of the brand, but they may be too bulky for horse work. I have a pair of insulated coveralls from weargard that I've had going on 12yrs. Sadly they aren't available anymore so I need to have mine stitched. I also have a coat that's water and wind proof that has a zip in fleece liner (that my wife steals in the spring and fall :0 ) also from weargard. Hmm maybe check out the weargard site lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

